# Humic/Kelp Preferences



## Pologuy (Aug 3, 2019)

Hi

Ive read a lot on humic here. Looking for a cost effective option. I know theres kelp4less, next products, Anderson's, and a couple others.

I would love to hear about everyones preference as well as cost. The liquid vs the granular is always interesting.


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

I buy 10% liquid Humic acid ($28 / 2.5 gal) and 1-1-10 Sea Kelp ($30 / gal) from a local manufacturer. I also use N-ext's Air 8, 0-0-2, Dthatch and RGS. I get better results from liquid, than from the Anderson's product I have used. I have not used Kelp4less.

I would recommend U use the most available and cheapest product.

I have some Humic / Fulvic and Sea Kelp from Simple Lawn Solution that the sent me for free. I will use them this fall.


----------



## gmorf33 (Jul 30, 2019)

I just bought the Kelp4less Kelp/Humic/Fulvic blend (dry product) after several recommendations from this site. 5 lbs was $68 shipped. For an RGS 3oz/1k SF equivalent, it sounds like you mix about .45 oz per 1 Gal water per 1k SF. With my 6400 SF lawn, that's 27.7 applications from a 5 lb bag, which comes out to $2.45 per full lawn application using the "3 oz RGS" rate. If you want heavier app rates then the # of apps per bag goes down and cost per app will go up.

I'm eager to try it out, especially here in kansas where TF gets beat to hell in our summers.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

troksd said:


> I would recommend U use the most available and cheapest product.


Love this. I find other members - and myself - too many times trying to copy what people are doing. I'm not suggesting you reinvent the wheel, but sometimes what others buy and use isn't readily available to you and/or out of budget.


----------



## trick (Oct 23, 2018)

My local place has the below for $15 per package, not sure if I could use it in the lawn

https://www.tipco.green/media/uploads/2017/11/BioNutrients-Total-Pak-Injectable-for-Trees.jpg


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@Harts
Fo Canadians, I found this to be the best low cost by far.
agsolcanada.com/
Humic is 80% 1 kg for 17CAD
Kelp (3 types) 100% is 75CAD for 1 kg. Expensive at 1st glance but it is enough for 1 hectar (107 000sqf)
@Pologuy you may check this.


----------



## Pologuy (Aug 3, 2019)

My lawn is 20k+

Trying to find the most economical way. I dont need a certain name brand. I just need the material.


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

According to google maps there are quite a few farms east and south of central CT. There is always a fertilizer supplier or manufacturer in farm country - at least in my neck of the woods. A fried of mine buys humic and sea kelp from HTG supply in Orange.



Pologuy said:


> My lawn is 20k+
> 
> Trying to find the most economical way. I dont need a certain name brand. I just need the material.


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

Pologuy said:


> My lawn is 20k+
> 
> Trying to find the most economical way. I dont need a certain name brand. I just need the material.


If you find nothing local, this is pretty economical if that's what you're going for.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/262986360258

10lbs soluble is $49. For perspective, 1 lbs in a gallon makes a 12% solution. Therefore you can make 10 gallons of 12% humic for $49.

Or if you are going for something similar to RGS, 10lbs of the above and 5 lbs of the below will mix with 20 gallons of water to make a 6% humic and 3% kelp.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/143050518746

Both those options are almost exactly 1/4 the cost of N-Ext products, albeit a bigger PIA to use. But I'm super cheap, so that's the route I'll be taking once finished with the Kelp4less blend I'm using.


----------



## Pologuy (Aug 3, 2019)

I'm close to orange often. I'll also check with the eBay links. Why did I think RGS was 12%


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

Pologuy said:


> Why did I think RGS was 12%


Probably you were adding in the 3% fulvic, which you could could also buy separately. I haven't read any research about fulvic, so I am not knowledgeable on how important of a factor it is. It seems rarely talked about in comparison to the other 2 ingredients. I think it is likely beneficial but question whether it is worth additional money if mixing your own.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Drewmey said:


> Pologuy said:
> 
> 
> > Why did I think RGS was 12%
> ...


The only thing I have found so far is that, while, Humic does not make a part of plant structure (grass) and it works as a chelater, fluvic is used directly by the plant. Obviously in a minimal way and I don't know if it can make it to a micro level.
I do believe both to be a very good soil amendments, they are still NOT in the 'essential' list.
All that said, I am big fan. Humic/Kelp/Micros/Iron/ Brought a lawn I had to a level, I had never believed it can go. My heart is still bleeding to ripped it off and start over.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Do you spray foliage or root drench? Do you use pump sprayer or hose end sprayer? Should it watered in? Or kept dry for awhile after spraying? I haven't used it yet but just got Kelpless4Less Extreme blend yesterday. I plan to overseed week of Sept. 1.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

When I was researching this, I believe I read that Fulvic acids are absorbed through the leaf so there is benefit to foliar sprays. I used a hose end sprayer to apply early in the morning. I also used the Kelp4less blend.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

troksd said:


> I get better results from liquid, than from the Anderson's product I have used.


When you say you have gotten better results, what do you mean by that? It's my understanding that with humic acid, you may not see the results necessarily but it will benefit in the long run by making micro nutrients more available to the plant. Did you see better results by doing half your yard with one product and the other half without the humic or what lead you to that conclusion? Thanks!


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

krusej23 said:


> troksd said:
> 
> 
> > I get better results from liquid, than from the Anderson's product I have used.
> ...


Last year I went through 4 bags of the Andersons Humic DG over the yard (roughly $150 for the product). At the time the clay I have got a bit darker, but it was still hard, and when dry was about like concrete.

This year I have been using RGS/Air8 at 3oz/M every 4-6 weeks and have notice the grass hasn't needed as much water as last year before showing signs of heat/drought stress, and even when the soil is dry and cracking, when I walk on it I can see the soil still moving, and I can stick a screw driver all the way into it with little pressure.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

NewLawnJon said:


> krusej23 said:
> 
> 
> > troksd said:
> ...


Air8 is probably what the difference is for your compaction. That has Potassium Hydroxide in that does the "aerating" action.


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

krusej23 said:


> NewLawnJon said:
> 
> 
> > krusej23 said:
> ...


I figured the products were slightly different, creating different results. At the end of the day I can't say that one is better than the others, I just have noticed the difference with the GCF products, and cost wise I am spending a bit less per year. I see it as a similar principal as the spoon feeding of fertilizer. I am applying less product at an application, but am applying more frequently.


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

Prior to liquids, I used granular humic and kelp meal in the garden and lawn. After 2 years of use I was barely growing grass, and weeds were taking over the yard. I was aerating twice a year to cure compaction.

In april on 2012 Treescharlotte was in my neighbourhood, planting free tress for those that wanted it. One of the volunteers recommended Liquid humic acid from Southerorganicssupply. Two years later my soil test reported Increased organic matter, improved CEC, and .6 increase in PH. Grass also grew in areas that struggled. My peppers were yielding 2- 4 times more fruit.

The current lawn I have was planted in April of 2012 (KBG / TTTF/FF/PRG). In june of that year we had 15+ days of 98 - 104 degree weather (I watered every single day). The lawn survived the heat wave and I have ben sold on Liquid humic since.

May 18 2012




krusej23 said:


> When you say you have gotten better results, what do you mean by that? It's my understanding that with humic acid, you may not see the results necessarily but it will benefit in the long run by making micro nutrients more available to the plant. Did you see better results by doing half your yard with one product and the other half without the humic or what lead you to that conclusion? Thanks!


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

Fulvic is said to bind to ions. It can be absorbed foliarly and work on the soil. Suppose to increase plant metabolism.


----------



## Pologuy (Aug 3, 2019)

Love to here the added benefits people are having. Just we all could find a solid source at a reasonable price. If I can get a good price I'll use the money saved for a larger tank sprayer.


----------



## Pologuy (Aug 3, 2019)

Forgot to add my granular humic arrived today. Not soluble at all.


----------



## Pologuy (Aug 3, 2019)

Babameca said:


> @Harts
> Fo Canadians, I found this to be the best low cost by far.
> agsolcanada.com/
> Humic is 80% 1 kg for 17CAD
> ...


Interesting products


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Pologuy said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> > @Harts
> ...


----------



## ladycage (Aug 12, 2019)

jessehurlburt said:


> When I was researching this, I believe I read that Fulvic acids are absorbed through the leaf so there is benefit to foliar sprays. I used a hose end sprayer to apply early in the morning. I also used the Kelp4less blend.


How do you like the kelp4less Blend? I was thinking about buying N-ext RGS but saw something about kelp4less, do you think kelp4less products are working?


----------

